# Itunes crashes when syncing music to Ipod Classic



## rebzjovi (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi
I have had an ipod classic for about 2 months now, one day I plugged it in to add some new music. All of a sudden Itunes crashed, thinking nothing of it, I closed Itunes and restarted it. I then found out it had wiped my entire ipod clean. Ever since I have tried to put all my music back on, but when it does it puts only a few songs on then crashes and even if i keep trying leaving out the few songs it has put on it doesnt work. I need help fast.

Thankyou

Rebecca (A Lover of Music)


----------



## kinetic012 (Apr 26, 2009)

i have the same problem with mine


----------

